# Coronavirus



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Not wishing to add fuel to the fire, but we received the following from Ferrari a couple of days ago:

Dear . . . . .


We regret to inform you that all visits from external guests at the Ferrari
factory in Maranello are suspended until further notice, due to the
precautionary measures implemented to manage the current coronavirus alert.
Consequently, your appointment for (date) needs to be cancelled and will be
replanned. We will provide you with a revised date for your visit in Ferrari as
soon as possible.

We thank you for your understanding,

Kind regards,

This has affected people who were to fly Friday with a Monday appointment at the Atelier. Not a major problem in Germany/Austria now, but at least something to keep in mind when trip planning.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I just had a M550ix buyer cancel ED order.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

NOVEL CORONAVIRUS MAP


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I will legit lose it if this interferes w/ my ED.


----------



## borusse (Jan 13, 2018)

same here; pick up scheduled for 3/31, hope all will go as planned.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Make it stop https://europe.autonews.com/automak...oyees-after-worker-tests-positive-coronavirus


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

MB330 said:


> NOVEL CORONAVIRUS MAP


Thanks, good link to keep handy for the foreseeable future. I'm adding to my devices for convenience. Good luck for those with scheduled ED's, I wish you all good fortune and safe travels.


----------



## Freym2 (Mar 9, 2020)

I canceled my euro delivery for a 2020 m2, pickup date April 8. My CA wanted me to email the euro delivery Dept in NJ to cancel for some reason, and when I did they said they would honor the 5% off msrp and do US delivery due to the unique circumstances. I did have to email them a copy of my flight receipt. They didn't specifically say why they needed this, but I'm guessing to show I actually planned on going on the trip. 

My CA definitely wasn't aware that this was a possibility, so if anyone is switching to US delivery I would definitely do what I did to get the euro delivery msrp.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Italy closed its borders today...


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

kjboyd said:


> Italy closed its borders today...


Auf Wiedersehen, Lake Como and Stelvio Pass...for now.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Well I read more and they aren’t “closed” but it’s pretty much under total quarantine. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

kjboyd said:


> Well I read more and they aren't "closed" but it's pretty much under total quarantine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


Perhaps not, but effectively may as well be. Getting in and out is risky at best.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...virus/ar-BB10Xzjn?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=HPCOMMDHP15


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, my company's HQ offices are in Veneto region. We are constantly re-adjusting things on half-daily basis. The simple truth is : it is not a prison, people can go to work (as of now), deliveries are being shipped on time. We cannot get techs here anymore - not because of Italian rules, but because of our customers who do not want to risk contagion or Customs and Border Control.

Frankly, the situation is pretty stupid - multiple people from my company tried to find the certain answer to the very simple question : What will happen to hypothetical Luigi if he shows up at say, Atlanta airport border control with Italian passport and traveling from Veneto. Nobody figured out the 100% answer. It is all murky and almost at the discretion of border officer. Of course, HQ can use the resource much better than letting them sit in a hotel for 14 days on full Netflix binge, so they are not coming, no matter how much some customers might need them.

I have a ticket to Venice flying out on April 9th with already chosen alternative flights flying into MUC or Zagreb, Croatia. It's Easter Sunday and, more importantly, my mom's 80th birthday on April 14th. I am not cancelling anything yet, but frankly, I have very low expectations that I will make the trip. And, in my case, I am not even sure whether the problem will be going INTO EU from U.S. (I hope you are not dreaming about Unicorns and impact in U.S. staying low as-is) or, as it is now, entering U.S. coming out of EU.

Finally, Croatia closed the borders for Italians yesterday and, allegedly, Austria did the same today.

Good luck to everyone trying to go there. What a cluster.


----------



## hipiva (Mar 10, 2020)

For me, coronavirus is scary. I was planning a trip to Italy in April. Italy closed its borders today. I'll be contacting the airline tomorrow and handing over my tickets. It's better to wait a while. 
Health and life is more important


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

MB330 said:


> NOVEL CORONAVIRUS MAP


New map from John Hopkins Hospital


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

hipiva said:


> For me, coronavirus is scary. I was planning a trip to Italy in April. Italy closed its borders today. I'll be contacting the airline tomorrow and handing over my tickets. It's better to wait a while.
> Health and life is more important


Altho, bet the roads are going to wide open by Italian standards anyway. :drive:


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Freym2 said:


> I canceled my euro delivery for a 2020 m2, pickup date April 8. My CA wanted me to email the euro delivery Dept in NJ to cancel for some reason, and when I did they said they would honor the 5% off msrp and do US delivery due to the unique circumstances. I did have to email them a copy of my flight receipt. They didn't specifically say why they needed this, but I'm guessing to show I actually planned on going on the trip.
> 
> My CA definitely wasn't aware that this was a possibility, so if anyone is switching to US delivery I would definitely do what I did to get the euro delivery msrp.


Cool that they honored your deal. Was the car already built?


----------



## borusse (Jan 13, 2018)

Received the same confirmation; have three options - take delivery in Germany at a later date, back out of the deal or have the vehicle shipped to my dealer and they will honor the European Delivery deal pricing as long as I show plane reservation. Still holding out for another week but most likely going with option 3 as we cannot afford any quarantine issues. Such a bummer - this was going to be our 30th anniversary trip.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder if this virus will close the BMW factories and delay all order of car built in Germany? I am getting ready to order, but what***8217;s the point if it will be delayed?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

See stuck thread just posted.

[Moderator edit: The stuck thread appears to have been deleted by Jon.]


----------



## Bill_Tiso (Jan 17, 2020)

Today was supposed to be my ED date.......we opted for stateside delivery. We were heading to Portugal and Spain after the ED drop off. That trip is rescheduled for the same time in 2021 bu the tour company. Maybe we***8217;ll do an another ED vehicle in 2021.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Bill_Tiso said:


> Today was supposed to be my ED date.......we opted for stateside delivery. We were heading to Portugal and Spain after the ED drop off. That trip is rescheduled for the same time in 2021 bu the tour company. Maybe we'll do an another ED vehicle in 2021.


Is your car already built or did they give you a new production date?


----------



## Bill_Tiso (Jan 17, 2020)

Last time I checked with the dealer, it was scheduled to be built during the last week of May. We should see it here in SC in July.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Bill_Tiso said:


> Last time I checked with the dealer, it was scheduled to be built during the last week of May. We should see it here in SC in July.


Sounds like your car and mine were both stopped mid-production. Mine was started on 3/12 and originally scheduled to be done 3/24. At the start of the shutdown, that got pushed to 4/22, and then yesterday I was told that it's now 5/26. I'm going to try to reschedule ED for late June/early July.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Germany Cancels Oktoberfest Over Coronavirus Fears


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Shon528 said:


> Everything is in the air. Today was supposed to be my ED date. Vehicle production date now pushed back to 5/26. Rescheduling flights for end of June so we'll see.


ED officially rescheduled for 7/7 and flights booked.


----------



## Bill_Tiso (Jan 17, 2020)

Our car is now scheduled to be built on 6/23, and we’ll see it here in the US sometime in August.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Bill_Tiso said:


> Our car is now scheduled to be built on 6/23, and we'll see it here in the US sometime in August.


Sounds like we're getting there...


----------



## Bill_Tiso (Jan 17, 2020)

My car is now in production, and we now have a VIN number. Are you still headed over to pick up in July?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Bill_Tiso said:


> My car is now in production, and we now have a VIN number. Are you still headed over to pick up in July?


Unless he has a Deutsche or EU Reisepaß, he has no way of entering the country on 7.7.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Bill_Tiso said:


> My car is now in production, and we now have a VIN number. Are you still headed over to pick up in July?


As of now, still scheduled for delivery on 7/7.



JSpira said:


> Unless he has a Deutsche or EU Reisepaß, he has no way of entering the country on 7.7.


Yes, it is still a very fluid situation that I'm keeping a close eye on. Latest I have seen is the borders opening to other EU nations as of 6/15. There has been nothing said for a date to open to US citizens. This, as well as any quarantine restrictions, will directly impact my travel plans. I am flexible to change to a later date in July or August. Next obstacle that would then come into play is how long will BMW hold the car in Germany. Last update I received was on 5/29 that it was in "final assembly".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Shon528 said:


> Yes, it is still a very fluid situation that I'm keeping a close eye on. Latest I have seen is the borders opening to other EU nations as of 6/15. There has been nothing said for a date to open to US citizens. This, as well as any quarantine restrictions, will directly impact my travel plans. I am flexible to change to a later date in July or August. Next obstacle that would then come into play is how long will BMW hold the car in Germany. Last update I received was on 5/29 that it was in "final assembly".


At the moment, I plan to be in either Vienna, Munich, or both mid June (timing it so I can cross the border).

Should I go to Munich, I of course would go the BMW Welt and could also speak to the Welt's director about plans for deliveries through September.


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Shon528 said:


> .... Next obstacle that would then come into play is how long will BMW hold the car in Germany. Last update I received was on 5/29 that it was in "final assembly".


They will apparently hold it for quite a while. Mine is at "Exterior body assembly begins" (status 151?) for an 8/7 delivery.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Please see updates timeline thread as borders will be closed to non-EU citizens through at least 31.8.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1384663


----------

